# Roulette's waiting room!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Very excited for this girl to kid! She will be a FF! She was bred at one and 3 months of age. 
Roulette
















I also own her dam who has won many champions, grand champions and a best in show -








Her sire has won champion at every show he has attended (I don't own him)









This year I had the same breeding and got twin bucks. I sold one buck and kept the other. Both bucks have won champions and reserve champions at nearly every show they attend. 
The one I kept at 1 day old








The one I sold









And this is my buck that she is bred to. He has won many champions as well as a grand champion. He has not done many shows yet.









This is her udder about 1 week ago:









She now has 19 days to go!! Count down is on!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Good luck to you and Roulette! Be sure to post pictures of the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck! My doe is due on nov 6th


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

16 days to go! That is to day 150. Most of my minis that kid seem to go between day 145 and 148. So excited to see what I get! Most likely a boy as I have only had 1 doe kd out of 5 kids born.. Hope the doe fairy has been for this one!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

12 days to go! And 20 days until my other girl, jasmine!! Plus I have another 4 does that I recently purchased that I have been told are due in November.. The buck was with them for a month so any time in November and they could pop! One of them looks close and ligaments are loosening!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

My doe has 10 days! But she will probably hold them hostage just to drive me nuts. Wanna race? Lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's pretty! And those kids are cute  When is her due date now?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> My doe has 10 days! But she will probably hold them hostage just to drive me nuts. Wanna race? Lol


Yes it will be a bit of a race!! Haha will see who decides to be nice and give up their babies haha. What does your girl look like?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh and the sire of these kids attended the North coast national show over the weekend winning champion elf buck, grand champion adult buck and best buck in show! Roulettes mom won champion miniature doe and grand champion adult doe  so excited for these kids!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She has a thread on here too she is Sweetheart... she is a nigi


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

6 days to go!! Getting very excited


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How is she looking?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Much the same. I am so happy with her udder!! As I no longer have her sire I decided to keep her full brother from this years breeding. He is only 4 months old and his mom has a nice udder and he is very well put together. I was waiting to see what roulettes udder was like and now I know I want to keep him a buck  in the minis most people don't seem to care much about udders :/ but I want to fix the udders and I am so happy with roulettes udder  I will try and get new photos today


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So her udder is not yet full but she is getting very puffy and holding her tail funny. Hopefully the next few days and she will kid!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

3 days to go! I have never had one make it to day 150..


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm so excited for Roulette and Sweetheart


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes me too! Can't wait to see what your girl has


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well roulette still doesn't look close! She has 2 days to go till due date but I am getting the feeling she will go over...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck! They should be gorgeous


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I think today is the day for roulette! Starting to get discharge and her udder has grown heaps overnight!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Roulette has had a beautiful little girl


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, she's going to be so pretty!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Omg she is adorable! Congrats !


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Congratulations, Roulette and Bree! :kidred:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone  
Like usual I am hopeless with names :/ I don't know what to call her! Mom is Russian roulette and dad is Aztec warrior. My prefix is Briawell.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And the prefix must be at the start of the name.. I was thinking poker face? But not sure it suits her..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------

